# Gezahntes Rad in Adobe Illustrator CS (Demoversion)



## dastool (6. Februar 2005)

Bevor nun einer sagt: Da gibts schon 2 Threads... 
Ich hab sie gelesen und für schlecht empfunden, da dort die beschreibung einen einfachen "Stern" hervorruft 

Ich benötige etwas Ähnliches... nur nicht mit Spitzen... 
Ich brauch so was, wie unten in der Grafik angezeigt...(beides   )

Hat da einer ne Idee, wie man das Hinbekommt, ohne Stundenlanges rumpfriemeln?
(btw: is für die Schule... freiwillig tu ich mir das Programm nich an!)


----------



## megabit (7. Februar 2005)

Das in den zwei anderen Threads ist aber bestimmt das richtige für dich denn was ist denn ein Zahnrad? Ein Stern mit abgeschnittenen Spitzen. 

Also erstelle einfach einen Stern nach den für "nicht gut" empfundenen Threads und setze an jedes Sternbein zwei neue Punkte und entferne den Punkt an der Spitze. In 2 Minuten hast du ein Zahnrad.

Du kannst auch einen Stern machen und ein entsprechend vielkantiges Vieleck darüberlegen, so dass alle spitzen über eine Seite des Vieleckes hheraus schauen. Dann die Spitzen mit dem Pathfinder wegmachen. Sind 4 klicks und fertig.


----------

